# Metal Wood and Skin : The Sounds of Rhythm



## davidlockeridge (Sep 20, 2011)

Hey everyone !!! just joined and loving this forum

please check out the highlights from a concert i am touring around Australia at the minute.

Go to





What do you guys think ?


----------

